# Samsung or Sony 3d led ???



## DarrenNoronha (May 22, 2012)

Hey Guys , i'm new here , i wanted to buy a new 3d led and im really confused whether to go for samsung or sony .

I have seen both their demos in the stores , but really confused , 

Im going for a 46" model .

Models i have demoed 

Samsung UA46ES8000
Sony 46HX925

( samsung i want to go only for their 2012 models , sony one model 2012 model has arrived here in India ) 

So guys plz temme , ur views on which one should i pick , or any other brand like panasonic ,etccc which is better , wanna buy the tv this month ,

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## SunE (May 23, 2012)

Well I'd say get the Samsung one but do also check out the LG Cinema 3DTVs.


----------



## clmlbx (May 23, 2012)

AFAIK their are two types of 3D tv's in market active and passive so check before what are you buying or say which you want to buy.. each has it's advantages and disadvantages

Active 3D vs. Passive 3D | PCWorld

Study finds passive 3D TVs superior to active | Crave - CNET

search more if confused this are articles I read in past... so sharing it their might be more or better so research more before buying..


----------



## randomuser111 (May 23, 2012)

The ES8000 isn't really a great performing set. So I suggest you either go for Sony HX925 (which has full LED local dimming) or the 2012 HX850 model which has better 3D than HX925 and also the Samsung. Its also cheaper. 1.2 lacs for the 46".


----------



## DarrenNoronha (May 23, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> The ES8000 isn't really a great performing set. So I suggest you either go for Sony HX925 (which has full LED local dimming) or the 2012 HX850 model which has better 3D than HX925 and also the Samsung. Its also cheaper. 1.2 lacs for the 46".



Does the Sony ones compare with samsung's "smart" features ? 

Btw , are the samsung new 2012 smart features really worth it ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 24, 2012)

Well  the "SMART" features are more of a gimmick than functionality, at least in India. Would you rather have a TV that has better picture quality or a television that has poorer picture quality but gimmicky "smart" features with motion controls ?

Also I suggest you read some reviews of the Sony Bravia HX850 on sites like Techradar, T3, Trustedreviews, CNET UK, WhatHiFi,FlatpanelsHD and others.


----------



## keylogger (May 24, 2012)

As an AV professional I don't even know where to begin with all the misconceptions in that statment. 

1) Even if something is new it doesn't make it better, also LCD technology has been around much longer than Samsung displays so LCD isn't the new tech. 

2) Modern Samsung are very reliable, you are far more likely to replace the TV before it dies. 

3) Samsung TVs have the better picture quality. The top two 2010 HDTVs are the Panasonic VT25 series and the Samsung PNxxC8000 series, both are Samsung. Also the Pioneer KURO was a Samsung TV, and is still considered on of the best TVs ever made, it some regards it still beats the VT25 and C8000. 

4) It is true that LCD TVs are brighter, but that doesn't make them better. The only time that brightness is needed is under the harsh lighting of the stores. In your home you would never want them set like that, unless you like unnaturally bright pictures with oversaturated colors. When properly calibrated to industry standards the Samsung screens win. 

I am not say that LCD/LED TV's are bad, but I just want to make sure you have all the facts before you completely dismiss Samsung TVs.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 25, 2012)

^
I wonder to whom your post is directed to ??? Nobody mentioned any of the things you talk about. 

So please, don't bother posting when you have no clue what the OP is asking. 

Nobody here started a plasma vs lcd war.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2012)

keylogger said:


> 3) Samsung TVs have the better picture quality. The top two 2010 HDTVs are the Panasonic VT25 series and the Samsung PNxxC8000 series, *both are Samsung. Also the Pioneer KURO was a Samsung TV, and is still considered on of the best TVs ever made, it some regards it still beats the VT25 and C8000.*



  
you got it mixed up there


----------



## jyotish (May 29, 2012)

good to read this debate. The smart features are pretty new in India, so in case you are not a fan of internet-based features and 3D etc dont be too bothered with it. And in case you like 3D etc do check sony HX850 series, i have read that that this is the best 3D Tv available yet in any brand. Overview - Sony HX850 series (pictures) - CNET Reviews
A personal suggestion, check it hands on yourself, compare with available Tvs and then decide, After all its your investment going in these brands.


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

Samsung UA46ES8000 is the best 3D LED TV in market till date, it has got such awesome features.
I hope you guys must have seen the new Ad of Samsung, so that is the model which they show in it.


----------

